# Uber insurance coverage



## Nancy Rabbitt (Aug 1, 2018)

Be informed of Ubers insurance. If you go to James River auto insurance and read the reviews it will be alarming there are so many 1 star ratings. Seems as if James River may be difficult to work with. Every Uber driver should really inform themselves regarding this. I know there are different insureres for Uber for different parts of the country but James River is this part of California (Southern California).


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

James River flows into Shit Creek.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> James River flows into Shit Creek.


Quote of the day material...


----------

